# Taurus PT-111 vs. Bersa Thunder 9UC



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

I am considering these two guns for my carry weapon. I have read good things about both guns. Just wanted to come on here and get some expert opinions before I decide. Which would you choose and why?? Also, is there another gun you would recommend over these two in the same price range?? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Nobody??????????


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

You'll need to decide which manual of arms is best for you. The Bersa is a DA/SA. The Taurus PT 111 has a unique system. It is SA (assumming the chamber is loaded), and becomes DA only if the cartriage misfires. This gives what Taurus refers to as a "second strike" capability. It does have a safety.
I prefer DA/SA. I have the Taurus PT 92. It is DA/SA. Thus, I would choose the Bersa. 
I also like to see whether or not the hammer is actually cocked. :watching:


----------

